# Inland Empire Lowrider Allaince New Years Bang, Memorial park Upland



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Come out and enjoy the New Year!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

That's right Alex!!!! 3rd year around for the IELA. This picnic has gotten bigger every year. Cant wait to see how big it gets this year


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> Come out and enjoy the New Year!


 The IELA invites all riders solo or plaqued up to come celebrate the new year. Doesn't not matter what city state or county you are from. The park is huge with plenty of shade and grass to post up. Looking forward to seeing you all there!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The IELA invites all riders solo or plaqued up to come celebrate the new year. Doesn't not matter what city state or county you are from. The park is huge with plenty of shade and grass to post up. Looking forward to seeing you all there!!!!!


TTT can't wait.. Always a good time when everyone's like family..


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

DEVOTIONS WILL BE ROLLIN !!!:biggrin::thumbsup: IELA TTT!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> DEVOTIONS WILL BE ROLLIN !!!:biggrin::thumbsup: IELA TTT!!!!



Right on!!! Should be a good day


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

WE WILL TRY TO BETHERE. THERE IS A LOT GOING ON RIGHT ON , THATS WHY WE HAVENT BEEN AROUND TO MUCH THIS YEAR.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt for IELA


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Ray I can wait to see Ohana back out again!! you know we will support you..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

35 days away!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


> 35 days away!!!


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The city of Upland is the place to be on the first day of the New Year..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest will be there


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Family Affair CC Rider (Oct 24, 2013)

Gonna be a good one gonna start the new year with a bang !!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

31 days to go...


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like a good time. What time is this event to and from?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

8am til you get tired....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Got a new smoker for that day well its used found it at the second hand store but its new for me 80 gallon smoker ima cook with red wood ill be sending smoke signal feel free to come by my hut get a taste tester


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt


Who sings that funk song foo (hit n run ) is it bar kays or mili cholate??????? Can't find it foo


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

The Barkays ,cmon Sporty!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Got a new smoker for that day well its used found it at the second hand store but its new for me 80 gallon smoker ima cook with red wood ill be sending smoke signal feel free to come by my hut get a taste tester


I'LL be there with my platter and fork.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Got a new smoker for that day well its used found it at the second hand store but its new for me 80 gallon smoker ima cook with red wood ill be sending smoke signal feel free to come by my hut get a taste tester



Lol ur a foo!!!! Isnt it on ur hard drive!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> I'LL be there with my platter and fork.


Just get ready for stimulate ur taste buds its gonna be a symphony of flavors


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> The Barkays ,cmon Sporty!


Lol I know foo ima play that song for big jess its his favorite rola hahahahahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> The Barkays ,cmon Sporty!


Mateo u know the sport dog doesn't bump that bubble gum funk foo my mom and pops from the oc foo I'm up on game doggy


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Lol I know foo ima play that song for big jess its his favorite rola hahahahahaha


Lmao!!!!


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Sporty67 said:


> Mateo u know the sport dog doesn't bump that bubble gum funk foo my mom and pops from the oc foo I'm up on game doggy


Yah I knew that shit sound kinda fishy!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Yah I knew that shit sound kinda fishy!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TRAFFIC CC will be their


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> TRAFFIC CC will be their


Qvo guss bin awhile since we chopped it up cee u new years day well share a coldie


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ChicanoCruiser said:


> TTT!


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Come out and enjoy the New Year!


Tttt


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

A foo I'll b in Ontario 2nite


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> A foo I'll b in Ontario 2nite


Call me mateo


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Got a new smoker for that day well its used found it at the second hand store but its new for me 80 gallon smoker ima cook with red wood ill be sending smoke signal feel free to come by my hut get a taste tester


 I'll be posted next to sporty like a fat kid in a candy store


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> I'll be posted next to sporty like a fat kid in a candy store


Lets do it foo u gonna tap out though we eat n drink the whole time lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Lets do it foo u gonna tap out though we eat n drink the whole time lol


Lol maybe got a long way back home


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey I have the spot right next to the smoker...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Lol maybe got a long way back home


I'm talking about u gonna tap out on eating food foo not the beer u can't get drunk off bud lights my tolerance is so high that's shits like water


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Hey I have the spot right next to the smoker...


Al if u withing ten feet of the smoker then u gonna have to help foo lol


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Sporty67 just Bumpin Everybody TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!
It's going down all over southern Cali on New Year's Day!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Sporty67 just Bumpin Everybody TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!
> It's going down all over southern Cali on New Year's Day!!


Trying fernando when there's good reception but yea good to cee other car clubs doing new years day events in thier areas give us modivation to keep moving forward ourselves everyone gota start somewhere ttt homie


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> Trying fernando when there's good reception but yea good to cee other car clubs doing new years day events in thier areas give us modivation to keep moving forward ourselves everyone gota start somewhere ttt homie


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> I'm talking about u gonna tap out on eating food foo not the beer u can't get drunk off bud lights my tolerance is so high that's shits like water


Lol my bad.. O class always putting it down on the grille


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bump


Bump is it New Years yet ?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

IELA NEW YEARS DAY BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Keepin it on top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Keepin it on top


That's right let's spread the word .. No fees no hassle just bring ur low lows BBQ's n family n help celebrate the new year !!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

come join the fun at the largest picnic in the IE. Anyone and everyone invited no matter the city club or county. Enjoy a day of lowriding and bbq family style.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> come join the fun at the largest picnic in the IE. Anyone and everyone invited no matter the city club or county. Enjoy a day of lowriding and bbq family style.
> 
> View attachment 958946
> View attachment 958954
> ...


Ttttt that's right big jess good times at upland memorial park


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's right let's spread the word .. No fees no hassle just bring ur low lows BBQ's n family n help celebrate the new year !!


O class just got our picnic pot luck list on a roll ....kids excited ready for new years day


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> O class just got our picnic pot luck list on a roll ....kids excited ready for new years day


Ttt for O Class


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> O class just got our picnic pot luck list on a roll ....kids excited ready for new years day


Whats up with the deep fried donuts?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

G2G will be there.. You will find me next to Sporty's grill....


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Whats up with the deep fried donuts?


Fuck those deep fried donuts foo it seems like oclass not only went up a nitch on the belt but we went up a size in clothing we were out of control with that deep fry


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> G2G will be there.. You will find me next to Sporty's grill....


Al u guys should pitch a tent right next to us !!! U like that lil hill area ha come to our area there's a lot of food action there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Al u guys should pitch a tent right next to us !!! U like that lil hill area ha come to our area there's a lot of food action there


Al u gonna have to be behind me next to o class lol o class always gets down on the food.. TTT IE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE .... Is it new years yet?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Al u gonna have to be behind me next to o class lol o class always gets down on the food.. TTT IE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE .... Is it new years yet?


Ey foo I'm already getting my wood togeater ima light up that bon fire chimminy did u ever cee that old school chimmiy made of rock right there ima light that bitch foo with some almond n apple wood they sell that shit at this pool supply in upland smells good


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Fuck those deep fried donuts foo it seems like oclass not only went up a nitch on the belt but we went up a size in clothing we were out of control with that deep fry



Lmao!!! Aint nothin wrong with eatin well. Ima bring donuts u bring the fryer


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Lmao!!! Aint nothin wrong with eatin well. Ima bring donuts u bring the fryer


U ain't down foo


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ey foo I'm already getting my wood togeater ima light up that bon fire chimminy did u ever cee that old school chimmiy made of rock right there ima light that bitch foo with some almond n apple wood they sell that shit at this pool supply in upland smells good


 hell yea that will work big sport


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> U ain't down foo


Why u ignore my post foo  u ain't down to get down with them donuts u all shiw foo ill bring a gallon of milk d milk and go to town on them sugar donuts like I said u ain't down foo!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Why u ignore my post foo  u ain't down to get down with them donuts u all shiw foo ill bring a gallon of milk d milk and go to town on them sugar donuts like I said u ain't down foo!!!!!


Lol ain't nobody ignoring u foo!!! I'm down don't trip!!! Ill bring the donuts just like last year sport!!! I'm always down for hot chocolate and donuts


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Lol ain't nobody ignoring u foo!!! I'm down don't trip!!! Ill bring the donuts just like last year sport!!! I'm always down for hot chocolate and donuts


Yea u bring tge poison but dont comsume it I still haven't ceen u get down ur all talk foo u didnt even touch one sugar sugar in that box all show foo


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Yea u bring tge poison but dont comsume it I still haven't ceen u get down ur all talk foo u didnt even touch one sugar sugar in that box all show foo


Lol challenge


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Lol challenge


What about the big shorty short dog the one and only what time u getting there foo all late like last year and the year before must be nice big doggy dog I wish I had it like that eyy


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Yea u bring tge poison but dont comsume it I still haven't ceen u get down ur all talk foo u didnt even touch one sugar sugar in that box all show foo



Poison lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Poison lol


That's shits bad foo dounuts tripas deep fried tweenkies n shit all that's poision I'm still down though foo if u down bigg jess ... hey I don't thinl short liked the getting there early stuff at the vegas super show that foo didn't roll up till like 2 pm lol must be nice


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ur outa control


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> What about the big shorty short dog the one and only what time u getting there foo all late like last year and the year before must be nice big doggy dog I wish I had it like that eyy


Lol hopefully early this year no kids this year n I got wheels so should be there to eat ur food pretty early haha


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll b out there again.cheerleading but it's all good!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> I'll b out there again.cheerleading but it's all good!


Mateo its always a pleasure when u around u the doggy dog I don't care that u got the same shirt on


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Sporty67 said:


> Mateo its always a pleasure when u around u the doggy dog I don't care that u got the same shirt on


Fucken Sporty u the man Dick!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Fucken Sporty u the man Dick!


How can I get a bank of America t shirt foo ?? Lol u wore that puppy so much it proly goes djs on its owm homeboy lol hahahahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> I'll b out there again.cheerleading but it's all good!


     ; (


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> How can I get a bank of America t shirt foo ?? Lol u wore that puppy so much it proly goes djs on its owm homeboy lol hahahahaha


Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Mcburns (Mar 22, 2013)

is it grass or asphalt that we park on? and how much is it to enter?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mcburns said:


> is it grass or asphalt that we park on? and how much is it to enter?


Asphalt n it's free but grass areas to BBQ n set up ur club or family


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mcburns said:


> is it grass or asphalt that we park on? and how much is it to enter?


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


Keep to the top


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bump


Back TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

U can never keep the IELA down BumP on TOP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT O CLASS GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

To the top for the I.E.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Gonna grill up all day bigj77mc you gonna bring those exploding monster burgers?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> To the top for the I.E.


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Gonna grill up all day bigj77mc you gonna bring those exploding monster burgers?



LMAO!!!!! Wow!! That was a great day!!! U went way back!!! Nah dont wna give anyOne 1st degree burns


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> LMAO!!!!! Wow!! That was a great day!!! U went way back!!! Nah dont wna give anyOne 1st degree burns


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT LETS GET READY


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

to the top inland empire lowrider alliance :thumbsup::wave::h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

This time next week


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr beefy said:


> to the top inland empire lowrider alliance :thumbsup::wave::h5:


IELA stay up .. TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JWALKER (Dec 31, 2009)

I will be there. Will be fun


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

JWALKER said:


> I will be there. Will be fun


U live a block away now ha tow truck Juan u lucky foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank u bigg Louu.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> IELA stay up .. TTT


Bump


----------



## ants626 (May 24, 2012)

TTT::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BumP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

.........


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> BumP


X2


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


BIGJ77MC said:


> come join the fun at the largest picnic in the IE. Anyone and everyone invited no matter the city club or county. Enjoy a day of lowriding and bbq family style.
> 
> View attachment 958946
> View attachment 958954
> ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


TTT IELA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL ITS GOING DOWN JAN 1ST


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL ITS GOING DOWN JAN 1ST


Ima be there 6 am bon fire lit n shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL ITS GOING DOWN JAN 1ST


TRAFFIC 
Can't wait:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> TRAFFIC
> Can't wait:h5:


Hey big Guss ima have a cold Michelada waiting for you with fresh squeezed lemon Mexicano from my neighbors tree can't wait either homie


----------



## ants626 (May 24, 2012)

.......ttt.........


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

To the top for this new years day event


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

To the top for this new years day event ........


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Hey big Guss ima have a cold Michelada waiting for you with fresh squeezed lemon Mexicano from my neighbors tree can't wait either homie


ORALE


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> ORALE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> U not gonna get our spot foo


 JUS CAUSE i roll 13 dont mean i wont dip to get it


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUS CAUSE i roll 13 dont mean i wont dip to get it


 look what u did foo lol hahahaha well u better make room homeboy u know what's the good part about all of our events is we all get along got love for one another no drama no haters to the top iela new years day picnic .....u ain't gonna beat us to that stone bbq area foo well be there at 545 then.....m


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> look what u did foo lol hahahaha well u better make room homeboy u know what's the good part about all of our events is we all get along got love for one another no drama no haters to the top iela new years day picnic .....u ain't gonna beat us to that stone bbq area foo well be there at 545 then.....m



And the race begins!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> And the race begins!!!!


Couple of clubs want thst stone circle q area with the built in stone chiminy


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Couple of clubs want thst stone circle q area with the built in stone chiminy


Lol theres always 1 spot that everyone wants at every park!!! U know the saying. "THE EARLY BIRD GETS THE WORM". 

I cant wait to see who wins this race!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I going to be there at 4:30 am... Gangs to Grace will have the stone chiminy area on lock down...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> I going to be there at 4:30 am... Gangs to Grace will have the stone chiminy area on lock down...


The competition is getting serious!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You know how it is Big Jesse, just like Elysian Park back in the day... Had to have the spot in the middle away from the mud near the restrooms...
Right in the middle of the action..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## ants626 (May 24, 2012)

"O" class 2 the Top......


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider (Oct 24, 2013)

TTT !!!


----------



## ants626 (May 24, 2012)

I know of a club that reserved the BBQ/chimney spot 3 months ago just 2 beat Ontario classics on that spot.... 2 b seen January 1st....


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> You know how it is Big Jesse, just like Elysian Park back in the day... Had to have the spot in the middle away from the mud near the restrooms...
> Right in the middle of the action..



Lmao!!! I was there at 230am 1 time. And i was still late lol


----------



## ants626 (May 24, 2012)

Bump it.....


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> I going to be there at 4:30 am... Gangs to Grace will have the stone chiminy area on lock down...


Oh its like that Al that's too much grill for u homeboy u don't even got ur seasonings ready homie tripping  u cee what u did             like the p ysitas say dis mine


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I already got a homeless guy that I gave 20 bucks a bottle of booze add a gangs to grace shirt. He's going to sleep on top of that counter New Years Eve till I get there in the morning


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> I already got a homeless guy that I gave 20 bucks a bottle of booze add a gangs to grace shirt. He's going to sleep on top of that counter New Years Eve till I get there in the morning


Tripping ima give him another bottle of booze to get ghost lol do u want me to have him leave the shirt before he shakes the spot lol hahahahahah ima be like what bum al I didn't cee no bum


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ants626 said:


> I know of a club that reserved the BBQ/chimney spot 3 months ago just 2 beat Ontario classics on that spot.... 2 b seen January 1st....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> I already got a homeless guy that I gave 20 bucks a bottle of booze add a gangs to grace shirt. He's going to sleep on top of that counter New Years Eve till I get there in the morning


 :roflmao: :roflmao: good one al! Hahaha


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

That was funny!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

This is getting good


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> That was funny!!!


Oh that was funny ha mateo pinchi


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

A Sporty I'll c u weds...with a new shirt on 2 foo!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> A Sporty I'll c u weds...with a new shirt on 2 foo!


Ha hahahaha cee u Wednesdays mateo


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Morning Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

To the top new years day in upland sounds like good wholesome lowriding like it usto be......


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr beefy said:


> To the top new years day in upland sounds like good wholesome lowriding like it usto be......


That's right Mr beefy gracias homie hope to meet u new years day ....hey did u come out in that movie lil Nicky????????????????????


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

Sporty67 said:


> That's right Mr beefy gracias homie hope to meet u new years day ....hey did u come out in that movie lil Nicky????????????????????


Lol simon homie look for a bulldog driving a rag with lil nicky and the while happy.madison crew new years day just keep your composer lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr beefy said:


> Lol simon homie look for a bulldog driving a rag with lil nicky and the while happy.madison crew new years day just keep your composer lol


Lol just funnin


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sporty keep an eye out for my Homie, he will be holding down the spot for me...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> Sporty keep an eye out for my Homie, he will be holding down the spot for me...


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> LMAO!!!!!


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Sporty keep an eye out for my Homie, he will be holding down the spot for me...


Hahaha hahaha u play too ruff al


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

He will be rolling his new ride...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> He will be rolling his new ride...


Ha hahahaha I'd dip that just needs 13$ and some 6x9$


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Tweet E, ready for the new year?? See you at the park!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

G2G_Al said:


> What's up Tweet E, ready for the new year?? See you at the park!!


Wats good Al. Ready to ride indeed. TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Tweetis E Bird said:


> Wats good Al. Ready to ride indeed. TTT


2 more days


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS DO IT TTT FOR THE IE


----------



## ants626 (May 24, 2012)

Keep bumping .....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR THE LOWRIDERS OF IE PUTTING ON A GREAT EVENT HOPE ALL CAN MAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR THE LOWRIDERS OF IE PUTTING ON A GREAT EVENT HOPE ALL CAN MAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats right!!!


----------



## JWALKER (Dec 31, 2009)

TTT INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE GOT MY 49 READY FOR NEW YEARS DAY


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

Two more days bbq time love this park stores near by beautiful park for a lowrider bbq


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

ants626 said:


> Keep bumping .....


Ttt


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:h5::yessad:bump:run::boink:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

C everybody on weds!


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:rant::ninja::fool2:


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:run: t :h5: t :rimshot: t :wave::wave: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> C everybody on weds!


That's right mateo well have the smokers goin homie


----------



## ants626 (May 24, 2012)

Bump it.... ttt....


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bump


It's gonna be cracking


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## falken3ce (May 2, 2009)

* TOGETHER.CC will be there *


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

falken3ce said:


> * TOGETHER.CC will be there *[/QUOTE
> 
> See u there


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

It's on and cracking already getting the rides dialed in


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> It's on and cracking already getting the rides dialed in


Taco chart all cleaned up ready to chop it up


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


>


Bump


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Going to lock down the spot.. See you all in a few hours!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Going to lock down the spot.. See you all in a few hours!! Happy New Year!!


U snooze u loose


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Park is full, Great Day!!


----------



## 85sabre (Mar 24, 2012)

Any pics?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I will transfer some from FB


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks to the IELA for putting on great Event today!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> Thanks to the IELA for putting on great Event today!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


x2


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> Thanks to the IELA for putting on great Event today!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


3x's


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!


Were u posted at the show?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Good pics!!!! Looks like park really filled up after i left!!! Who won the banner?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Good pics!!!! Looks like park really filled up after i left!!! Who won the banner?


Duke from Drifting on a Memory... Again.. He has won both banners so far..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> Duke from Drifting on a Memory... Again.. He has won both banners so far..


LMAO!!!! Talk bout luck!! Good for Duke!!!! Congrats homie


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> LMAO!!!! Talk bout luck!! Good for Duke!!!! Congrats homie


He had a smile from ear to ear..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Most pictures take from Sporty Ontario Classics... I noticed he did not get one pictue of GTG??? Wonder what's up with that....


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> Most pictures take from Sporty Ontario Classics... I noticed he did not get one pictue of GTG??? Wonder what's up with that....


Prob cuz if it wasnt for u he woulda got more sleep lol jk


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> He had a smile from ear to ear..


Couldnt have gone to a better person!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Prob cuz if it want for u he woulda got more sleep lol jk


That's what I was thinking.. :ugh:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> That's what I was thinking.. :ugh:


Lol


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

There was some clean rides!!! Good to see all the families enjoying the day


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Who said lowriding in beautiful inland empire don't crack I support the place I lay my head at night ttt for making it happen in our area


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Who said lowriding in beautiful inland empire don't crack I support the place I lay my head at night ttt for making it happen in our area


That's right big sport !! Was a good day n thank u n O'class for the hospitality


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's right big sport !! Was a good day n thank u n O'class for the hospitality


Tu sabes big short man it was a good picnic


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

There's nothing better than a bunch of clubs getting together n throwing a spectacular event no money involved just good wholesome fun


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> There's nothing better than a bunch of clubs getting together n throwing a spectacular event no money involved just good wholesome fun


Well said


----------



## Mcburns (Mar 22, 2013)

New Stars C.C had a great time.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest had a good time. As always we had a good safe drive there and back home!!! No drama no Juras tripping. Only in the ie!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On the way to the picnic


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

2014 latins finest line up


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> 2014 latins finest line up


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


>


What's up sporty. Saw you up there but you were all busy grilling


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up sporty. Saw you up there but you were all busy grilling


It was a bizzy day we had a lot of family roll through even my grandpa rolled through in his wheelchair n shit


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ey widowmaker where the pics foo


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> There's nothing better than a bunch of clubs getting together n throwing a spectacular event no money involved just good wholesome fun


Second that


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> It was a bizzy day we had a lot of family roll through even my grandpa rolled through in his wheelchair n shit


Lol. Nice!! That's badass


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ey widowmaker where the pics foo


I don't think that hey took any this year. Lol. Estaba castigado


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I don't think that hey took any this year. Lol. Estaba castigado


He was ha andava mandiloniando lol he in love


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AGAIN :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> HAD A GOOD TIME AGAIN :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Man Bajito u guys had a good set up good spot them bombs were looking sharp homies its alway a pleasure when u guys roll up to the top for bajito car club


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ey widowmaker where the pics foo


Thaught el profasaur was gunna postem


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thaught el profasaur was gunna postem


No worries


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

The pics I just posted were taken by sporty from O'Class.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Still no GTG...Sporty must be real mad at me....


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Uh oh!!!! Is there car club beef? U guys are gna just have to settle this the old school way!!' HOP HOP HOP!!!! LOL JK


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The pics I just posted were taken by sporty from O'Class.


Couple of them pics taken by slow lane famila inland empire


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Still no GTG...Sporty must be real mad at me....


I slipped ha oh nah I got u and the club al I got u guys on video homeboy ju no maka me feel bad I did get u


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


>


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Come out and enjoy the New Year!


Where u don't gotta pay to kick it good times at upland memorial park


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Man Bajito u guys had a good set up good spot them bombs were looking sharp homies its alway a pleasure when u guys roll up to the top for bajito car club


LIKE WISE SPORTY67 T T T ONTARIO CLASSIC AND I.E.L.A. SEE U @ THE NEXT I.E. EVENT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bajito OG said:


> LIKE WISE SPORTY67 T T T ONTARIO CLASSIC AND I.E.L.A. SEE U @ THE NEXT I.E. EVENT


I agree thanks for coming out Bajito cc


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> LIKE WISE SPORTY67 T T T ONTARIO CLASSIC AND I.E.L.A. SEE U @ THE NEXT I.E. EVENT


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Love Ones, Hater huntaz, str8tippin car clubs and our family had a good time!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

coby333 said:


> Love Ones, Hater huntaz, str8tippin car clubs and our family had a good time!


Good pics Coby333 u guys were in the driveway next to family affair looking good homies it was a good day ha !!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

IELA doing big things. Getting noticed by others means we are doing things right!!! IELA TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TRAFFIC 
Had a good time
Thanks iela


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thaught el profasaur was gunna postem


I didn't take many wey!!!! The ones I posted are sone that were sent to me.


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Good pics Coby333 u guys were in the driveway next to family affair looking good homies it was a good day ha !!!!!


Thanks sporty, yea it was a real good day! I had a blowout on the freeway, but we threw a spare on and the family got up there and home safe. We all had a good time


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

coby333 said:


> Thanks sporty, yea it was a real good day! I had a blowout on the freeway, but we threw a spare on and the family got up there and home safe. We all had a good time


That's right coby yea I was pushing it to on the way home drinking n driving n shit Dragging the ass end gotta stop thst shit  ... glad u guys made it home safe homies till the next one


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> TRAFFIC
> Had a good time
> Thanks iela


Tell louie memo & the rest of traffic homies we (iela) and i appreciate every time traffic rolls up alway good sharing a cold beer with you big Guss....!!!!!!    spenca my drunk homie kept interrupting us after during our salud we had to send that idiot home he waz getting on everybody's nerves but ah yea yea coo coo Guss asta la otra


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I didn't take many wey!!!! The ones I posted are sone that were sent to me.


Zek dropped the ball this is a group effort it was proly to much responsibility for the youngster


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:NICE PICS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Zek dropped the ball this is a group effort it was proly to much responsibility for the youngster


Lol. Your probably right can't send a boy to do a mans job. Lol I'm kidding zeeklow. Don't trip player.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Your probably right can't send a boy to do a mans job. Lol I'm kidding zeeklow. Don't trip player.


      spenca the youngster to high power for us newbies spenca homie spenca lol its firme foo we got satisfying amount of pics of clubs that attended just would of bin firme to cover all but ah hey its a working progress but I know ha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hahahahaha yall fools :roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Who was that cat with the real camera? He was taking a bunch of pictures.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Who was that cat with the real camera? He was taking a bunch of pictures.


Short and I brought that foo we took the incentive to try and boost up the inland empire events and persuaded the homie to come to the lowrider car ceen his main focus Is pin ups we gonna introduce the homie to layitlow he took a ton of great pics lil by lil well have our own photagrapher in the inland empire ... shit ima buy a motha fucken camera if I have to that's shits alot of work ...... its fun though as long as u not drinking then u just won't take tge pictures and kick it!!!! That photagrapger usto be hocus pocus photagraphre but something happen to the rights of that name


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hahahahaha yall fools :roflmao:


Spenca my g spenca u were to bizzy frolicking over yonder


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> I agree thanks for coming out Bajito cc


THANK YOU SHORTDOG AND I.E.L.A. FOR THIS PICNIC :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

HOPE 2 MAKE THIS SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Spenca my g spenca u were to bizzy frolicking over yonder


Lol!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ORALE. That's cool. I bet it's a lot of time to go thru all those pictures 




Sporty67 said:


> Short and I brought that foo we took the incentive to try and boost up the inland empire events and persuaded the homie to come to the lowrider car ceen his main focus Is pin ups we gonna introduce the homie to layitlow he took a ton of great pics lil by lil well have our own photagrapher in the inland empire ... shit ima buy a motha fucken camera if I have to that's shits alot of work ...... its fun though as long as u not drinking then u just won't take tge pictures and kick it!!!! That photagrapger usto be hocus pocus photagraphre but something happen to the rights of that name


----------



## Victorious (May 27, 2012)

My family and I had a great time. Can't wait till next show


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Victorious said:


> My family and I had a great time. Can't wait till next show


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR THE PHOTOS OF THE IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Short and I brought that foo we took the incentive to try and boost up the inland empire events and persuaded the homie to come to the lowrider car ceen his main focus Is pin ups we gonna introduce the homie to layitlow he took a ton of great pics lil by lil well have our own photagrapher in the inland empire ... shit ima buy a motha fucken camera if I have to that's shits alot of work ...... its fun though as long as u not drinking then u just won't take tge pictures and kick it!!!! That photagrapger usto be hocus pocus photagraphre but something happen to the rights of that name


What ever it take a to bring are area up n keep it positve .. Hopefully I'll get a copy of the photos he took so we can post them


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

It was a great day to be at the park cant wait till the next one


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> Tell louie memo & the rest of traffic homies we (iela) and i appreciate every time traffic rolls up alway good sharing a cold beer with you big Guss....!!!!!!    spenca my drunk homie kept interrupting us after during our salud we had to send that idiot home he waz getting on everybody's nerves but ah yea yea coo coo Guss asta la otra


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gteat seeing Bajito at the IELA events. Thanks for the support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


> Gteat seeing Bajito at the IELA events. Thanks for the support


I agree Alex .. Thanks Bajitos for always supporting


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

BAJITO ttmft


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


> Gteat seeing Bajito at the IELA events. Thanks for the support





UniquesshortdogIE said:


> I agree Alex .. Thanks Bajitos for always supporting


Bajito c.c. always has a good time at I.E.L.A. events :thumbsup: I.E.L.A. :thumbsup: T.T.T.:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------

